# x-trail bad starting



## klarkhee (Dec 4, 2011)

have an xtrail 2008 171 aventura.
took some turning over to start,then when it did start up it cuts out after a few seconds idling.it then takes a while to turn over again.
changed the battery as technician said battery was losing charge(drop tested).
now it turns over quckly but again cuts out after a few seconds,and after that takes some tuning over again,sometimes it will start and then cut out after running for about 2-300 yds.
ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Might need a general tune-up. Also do an ECU code readout; there may be one or more fault codes set that can help you to diagnose the problem.


----------



## klarkhee (Dec 4, 2011)

rogoman said:


> Might need a general tune-up. Also do an ECU code readout; there may be one or more fault codes set that can help you to diagnose the problem.


would not have thoughjt 3yr old car would need a tune up???

been on diagnosticss.........nothing shown up.never had a problem until recent service away from main dealer(always took it to main dealer when in warrannty),never been right since.think it has something to do with fuel filter myself,had it back to where i got serviced(recommended by all) and they said they found pipe on filter weeping,fixed it but unfortunately still the same.am going to take it back to main dealer,unfortunatwely private warranty does not cover main dealer repair.

cheers for the reply

cheers for the reply


----------



## klarkhee (Dec 4, 2011)

klarkhee said:


> would not have thoughjt 3yr old car would need a tune up???
> 
> been on diagnosticss.........nothing shown up.never had a problem until recent service away from main dealer(always took it to main dealer when in warrannty),never been right since.think it has something to do with fuel filter myself,had it back to where i got serviced(recommended by all) and they said they found pipe on filter weeping,fixed it but unfortunately still the same.am going to take it back to main dealer,unfortunatwely private warranty does not cover main dealer repair.
> 
> ...



bit the bullit and went to main dealer........found fault on log(others didn't),diesel pressure valve so lets hope it works when fixed. :woowoo:


----------

